# The Greatest State/Province of North America



## canada_habs2004 (Nov 3, 2004)

Sorry If I didn't list your state/province, you only get 15 so i tried to pick the most popular ones.


----------



## polako (Apr 7, 2005)

California, because it has the largest economy and a perfect weather.


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

CALIFORNIA!! it has everything


----------



## [email protected]_Coast (Jul 30, 2005)

BC because Vancouver is the next great world city!


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

CA, MT, WA, NJ, NY, MA, RI, VT, PA, MD, FL, Quebec & Ontario,


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

WTF is Alaska doing up there. My guess is that Alaska is only great due to its wildlife preserve (though Bush is trying to destroy it). I think Cali is best since it's the most populated and then NY.


----------



## nathanh6686 (Jun 14, 2005)

California


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

California obviously. not to degrade other states and provinces, but California has everything and anything, from 2 world class megaopolises +SD to scenery, wildlife, the worlds 5th largest economy, etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc, you get the drift


----------



## djm19 (Jan 3, 2005)

Cali for sure. You got everything from bustling big cities to quaint towns, to farming communities. And so many different landscapes.


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Washington state, of course.


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

Ontario lol ... we make wine :lol:


----------



## Wallbanger (Mar 8, 2005)

California, because I love it so much. 
British Columbia, because its scenery matches that of New Zealands. 
Florida, if we didnt have Florida, all the old retired people would overpopulate Hawaii.
Hawaii, because its so beautiful and has perfect weather. 
Ontario/Illinois, Home of 2 of some of the best cities in the world. 

I wish It was multiple choice!


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

California! Largest population, economy, and has debatably the largest international influence (as the media centre of the world) and is one of the fastest growing (if not the fastest). Also, it is the only state/province that has two major world cities. Both L.A. and San Fran are probably more important than either of Texas's metropolises.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Ontario: It's got what California doesn't have, which is water, in abundant amounts. It's got culture (movies, TV production, the theatre), economy (third center of commerce in N. America, HQ or RHQ for multiple companies), growth (growing by leaps and bounds), good infrastructure, and four season!


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

^^ :hilarious


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

Ontario may be going places, but the greatest? I'd give it another 25 years at least.


----------



## djm19 (Jan 3, 2005)

samsonyuen said:


> Ontario: It's got what California doesn't have, which is water, in abundant amounts. It's got culture (movies, TV production, the theatre), economy (third center of commerce in N. America, HQ or RHQ for multiple companies), growth (growing by leaps and bounds), good infrastructure, and four season!



wow...drinking water. of course california sucks! Not enough in-state drinking water!

I dont care where my drinking water comes from. I DO care that I can either go to the ocean or a lake in half an hour


----------



## TexasBoi (Jan 7, 2004)

> Both L.A. and San Fran are probably more important than either of Texas's metropolises


Really? WOW :eek2: We DIDN'T know that maaaaaaaaaan.

anyway i like alot of places listed so i wont vote.


----------



## Booyashako (Sep 11, 2002)

*C A L I F O R N I A*


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

"Really? WOW :eek2: We DIDN'T know that maaaaaaaaaan."

I only used Texas as a comparison because it's the only other state/province with two of NA's largest metros. Didn't mean to hit any nerves.


----------



## nathanh6686 (Jun 14, 2005)

djm19 said:


> wow...drinking water. of course california sucks! Not enough in-state drinking water!
> 
> I dont care where my drinking water comes from. I DO care that I can either go to the ocean or a lake in half an hour


Northern California has enough water for its own (Marin Municipal, Russian River, Hetch Hetchy, etc), its Southern California that has a water deficiency.


----------



## TexasBoi (Jan 7, 2004)

Nouvellecosse said:


> I only used Texas as a comparison because it's the only other state/province with two of NA's largest metros. Didn't mean to hit any nerves.


No problem. Probably was just a misunderstanding.


----------



## Kass (May 4, 2005)

Cali!


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

samsonyuen said:


> Ontario: It's got what California doesn't have, which is water, in abundant amounts. It's got culture (movies, TV production, the theatre), economy (third center of commerce in N. America, HQ or RHQ for multiple companies), growth (growing by leaps and bounds), good infrastructure, and four season!


This is a joke right?


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

Obviously NOT ILLINOIS. even though I am from that state...illinois is like bland. 

California for me too.


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

Ontario because we produce the most cars in North America


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

I go for Texas: greatest landscape diversity from the swamplands in the east to the canyons in the desrty panhandle, from the subtropical Brownsville area to the hilly lake district of Austin!

Second: British Colombia


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Distrito Federal, Mexico.


----------



## JARdan (Aug 21, 2004)

I don't think you could really lose with either. I'll choose two of each:

CA and FL
BC and ON


----------



## HighSpeedTrain (Jul 6, 2005)

_*DF, United Mexican States*_


----------



## bay_area (Dec 31, 2002)

> Ontario: It's got what California doesn't have, which is water, in abundant amounts.


And California has money in abundant amounts that is used to buy water.



> It's got culture (movies, TV production, the theatre)


California is the Global English Speaking Epicenter of Movie and TV Production.



> Economy (third center of commerce in N. America, HQ or RHQ for multiple companies)


California's GDP is larger then all of Canada and Mexico-let alone Just Ontario. Let's not indulge in fantasy.The Bay Area has the most Global 1000 Company World Headquarters in North America after NY and Chicago



> growth (growing by leaps and bounds)


Growth?
California Net Population Change
1998 +416,000
1999 +558,000
2000 +688,000
2001 +674,000
2002 +542,000
2003 +549,000
2004 +539,000
1998-2004+3,966,000

Is this fast enough for you?


----------



## JARdan (Aug 21, 2004)

bay_area said:


> California's GDP is larger then all of Canada and Mexico-let alone Just Ontario. Let's not indulge in fantasy.The Bay Area has the most Global 1000 Companies in North America after NY and Chicago


California also has almost 5 million more people than Canada and also has almost 3 times as many people than Ontario.


bay_area said:


> Growth?
> California Net Population Change
> 1998 +416,000
> 1999 +558,000
> ...


You should be using percentages, not raw numbers.
I can guarantee you that Ontario is probably on par with California using percentage growth


----------



## bay_area (Dec 31, 2002)

> California also has almost 5 million more people than Canada and also has almost 3 times as many people than Ontario.


Yet Ontario is physically at least twice as large as California. No? It speaks volumes about California's desirability when we have at least *20 Million more people* then a Province that is at least twice as large in square miles then us.



> You should be using percentages, not raw numbers.


We can each use what get's the point across. And in the case of sheer numerical growth, California has no equal-neither in Canada nor the US. Its something I would have thought the rest of you should be accustomed to by now. Guess not.

And while we're on percentages, Nevada is King in that category.


----------



## JARdan (Aug 21, 2004)

lol... right.


----------



## polako (Apr 7, 2005)

Actually California's Population has always been growing faster than Ontario's.

CA
1950-10.6(49.1%)
1960-15.8(26.6%)
1970-20.0(18.5%)
1980-23.7(25.7%)
1990-29.8(13.8%)
2000-33.9


Ontario
1951-4.6(34.8%)
1961-6.2(24.2%)
1971-7.7(11.7%)
1981-8.6(17.4%)
1991-10.1(12.9%)
2001-11.4


----------



## Menino de Sampa (Sep 21, 2003)

South Dakota.


----------



## Wallbanger (Mar 8, 2005)

You guys, California's population growth, to me is not a good thing! In a matter of years, this state will be so overpopulated, that no one will visit! Our skies are polluted, our freeways and streets are jammed, Im really sure this is what we want our future to be, but much worse. I admire Ontario. Its calfironia that I pity.


----------



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

California. I mean Baja California Sur, Mexico


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

California love!!!


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

Wallbanger said:


> You guys, California's population growth, to me is not a good thing! In a matter of years, this state will be so overpopulated, that no one will visit! Our skies are polluted, our freeways and streets are jammed, Im really sure this is what we want our future to be, but much worse. I admire Ontario. Its calfironia that I pity.


that is so true, california is growing like crazy and that's not good for anybody


----------



## sdtj (Sep 11, 2003)

polako said:


> ^ That data is from 2001. According to the Bureau of Labor and Statistics in 2004 California's GDP was 1.5 trillion.



I couln't find something like that from 2004 but in any case it is still numero 5


----------



## brooklynprospect (Apr 27, 2005)

California is obviously the "greatest" state or province in N America. Two world class cities, incredible climactic diversity (you can ski and get a beachside sun tan on the same day in LA), geographic diversity (the highest and lowest recorded elevations in the continental USA), incredible demographic diversity (the largest Asian and Latin populations of any state or province, a very big and culturally influential African-American population, the 2nd largest Jewish populaton), economic diversity (the *world's biggest* entertainment media, high tech and R&D centers), blah blah blah. No other state or province comes close.

That being said, I think that Massachusets for instance packs the most punch, considering its size. Boston - one of the best cities of its size in the world. Some of the prettiest and most historic villages, towns and architecture in N America. A glamorous coast - Cape Cod, Martha's Vineyard. The historic/trendy Berkshire mountain region in the west.

Other cool states/provinces in my opinion are British Columbia (the license plates are correct), New York State, Florida, Texas, Alaska, Hawaii, Ontario (cause I like Toronto, but not for much else in my opinion)...


----------



## JARdan (Aug 21, 2004)

brooklynprospect said:


> incredible climactic diversity (you can ski and get a beachside sun tan on the same day in LA)


That's what i'm talkin' about!


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

^This year Mt Baldy was open till June!! On a side note, Only 91 days till Mammoth Mountain opens. Cant wait.


----------



## JARdan (Aug 21, 2004)

LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> ^This year Mt Baldy was open till June!! On a side note, Only 91 days till Mammoth Mountain opens. Cant wait.


Wow... I'm in Saint John, New Brunswick... and the hill doesn't open until December... and usually closes before early April. 

DAMN YOU AND YOUR ELEVATION!


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

^ it would be appropriate to mention that BC/Vancouver enjoys the same range of extremes (sunbathing/skiing within an hour).

Does the same condition exist in any urban areas in Washington or Oregon?


----------



## brooklynprospect (Apr 27, 2005)

algonquin said:


> ^ it would be appropriate to mention that BC/Vancouver enjoys the same range of extremes (sunbathing/skiing within an hour).
> 
> Does the same condition exist in any urban areas in Washington or Oregon?


You can sunbath and ski in LA on many January days. I'm pretty sure you can't do that in BC.


----------



## TexasBoi (Jan 7, 2004)

streetscapeer said:


> I agree with philadweller.
> 
> 
> I'd say the big three are Cali, NY, and Florida....and of course Ontario for Canada


Honestly I would say the big three is Cali,NY, and Texas but hey we both are showing our bias lol.


----------



## Nic (Apr 5, 2005)

Not really TexasBoi; we're the second most populous state behind California. And with three of our nation's ten largest cities, and several other major cities as well, There is no doubt Texas would be considered one of "the big three". Of the others, definitely California and New York, with Florida in a close fourth place.


----------



## nathanh6686 (Jun 14, 2005)

JARdan said:


> Wow... I'm in Saint John, New Brunswick... and the hill doesn't open until December... and usually closes before early April.
> 
> DAMN YOU AND YOUR ELEVATION!


I remember being at Lassen Park in July or August. There was several feet of snow still remaining. The lake at the mountain base was half frozen over and it snowed on and off the whole time.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

i was in Lake Tahoe for new Years when the Monster Storms hit. it was awesome to see that much snow! it was around 23 feet in 5 days i think. Amazing. We were jumping off the roof into 20 foot banks of snow.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Nic said:


> Not really TexasBoi; we're the second most populous state behind California. And with three of our nation's ten largest cities, and several other major cities as well, There is no doubt Texas would be considered one of "the big three". Of the others, definitely California and New York, with Florida in a close fourth place.




yeah...but there are things that Florida is ahead of Texas by far too...people would certainly rather come here, than there if given the choice.


----------



## sdtj (Sep 11, 2003)

Florida is too tropical for me, I hate humidity...


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

sdtj said:


> Florida is too tropical for me, I hate humidity...



Well then you'll hate Texas too, and most of the South...

better yet, don't ever leave the West Coast, cause it's pretty much humid everywhere except there


----------



## italimex (May 28, 2005)

Where are the mexican states in the poll?


----------



## TexasBoi (Jan 7, 2004)

streetscapeer said:


> yeah...but there are things that Florida is ahead of Texas by far too...people would certainly rather come here, than there if given the choice.


I don't see how you could easily say that or unless i'm misunderstanding. Both states have grown about the same in raw numbers since this decade has begun. Both states also have there pros and there cons. Some would rather come here than there it just comes down to what the person wants.


----------



## canada cowboy (Dec 31, 2004)

brooklynprospect said:


> You can sunbath and ski in LA on many January days. I'm pretty sure you can't do that in BC.


I've seen the skiing in LA - and skiing around the LA area is just as bad as sun tanning in BC in January. You can not compare.


----------



## canada cowboy (Dec 31, 2004)

polako said:


> What? Have you been smokin? You want me to break the state's population down ethnically. There's no need. California proves it's the most diverse place on Earth by having no majority race. Or maybe you don't understand that? eh


Yep. Please. Break it down.


----------



## sdtj (Sep 11, 2003)

^
Do you want wine with that? 

Please...


----------



## Dino Domingo (Jan 5, 2005)

Minnesota? Maryland? Colorado? ALASKA??? You've got to be kidding.

I completely agree with the top two - Ontario and California!


----------

